# Fragen zu Lowrance Elite DSI und HDS 2Gen



## Mozartkugel (11. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich lese mich u.a. auch in das Thema Echolote ein. Hängen geblieben bin ich bei diesen Geräten. 

Verstehe ich es richtig, dass das HDS Modell keinen DSI (DownScan Imaging) hat, sondern erst durch dieses Zusatzmodul für knapp 700 Euro aufgerüstet werden muss?

Ist das DSI vom HDS identisch mit dem Elite? (qualitativ vergleichbar)

Und wie ist die "normale" Echolot Anzeige der beiden. Ist das HDS besser? Also, die Strukturen unter Wasser besser erkennbar?

Danke.


----------



## Mozartkugel (11. September 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Lowrance Elite DSI und HDS 2Gen*

hier habe ich ein schönes Video gefunden. Vergleich HDS mit Elite DSI... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eiuWKvVDlo

Momentan schätze ich es so ein, dass dieses HDS Modell nur mit dem Structure Scan Modul wirklich Sinn macht. 

Allerdings hat man mit dem HDS + Modul auch den SideScan was auch ganz nett ist. Leider kostet der Spaß aber auch knapp 1400,- Euro.

Im Vergleich kostet der Elite mit DSI keine 600.- Euro #c


----------



## Hunter79 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Lowrance Elite DSI und HDS 2Gen*

Es kommt drauf an was du damit machen willst.Ich habe mich für das HDS Gerät entschieden,da ich noch einige features anschliessen kann.

Wie zb. Benzingeber und Durchflussgeber...


----------



## forest27 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fragen zu Lowrance Elite DSI und HDS 2Gen*

hier gibts ein paar Bilder dazu !

http://www.tacklefever.de/index.php?board=117.0


----------

